# Snowshoes



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So I've been looking at buying some snowshoes for the wife. Any recommendations?

I'm not looking to buy the top of the line stuff, but something that works for a reasonable price.

Thanks


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm currently using a pair of Yukon Charlies that I have been satisfied with.....and they are priced quite a bit less than the premium brands. Here is a link to their website:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... CA&cad=rja


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know anything about them and have only used them once, but Costco carries them, as does Sams; although they are clearing out all of the winter stuff to make room for spring stuff.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I really like the MSRs with the removable tails. If you are in deep powder or have a heavy pack, the tails will give you more float. But if you are lighter or are walking on harder snow you can remove the tails to have a little more maneuverability.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

MSR for sure these little babies are the bomb. Trust me I have used and abused these like no other. As much snowshoein I do I normally get about year use on a normal pair. I bought these 2 years ago and have tried to ruin them. They may cost a little more than average but you get what you pay for. Also thers nothin worse than breakin a shoe in the back country.
http://www.backcountry.com/msr-evo-tour-snowshoe
Also purchase the removable floatation tails.
http://www.backcountry.com/msr-denali-e ... -tails-6in
Easy in easy out pull up the heel bar to climb the slopes.
Also check out backcountrys warranty and customer guarantee.


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 on MSR's I bought mine 8-10 years ago, thought the straps would break by now but they are still strong. Bet these last me another 10 years. Check out REI at the end of season, I got my family some a few years ago for less than $100 a pair.


----------

